# BADger at the park (pic heavy)



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's my little turd at the local park. He's 14 1/2 weeks old, almost 17 inches tall, and 25 pounds. Lots of ears, tail, and legs. LOL!!!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh gosh, those ears. *heart flutters* One day soon he'll grow into them and you'll wonder where these days of big floppy ears and gangly legs went. *nudges Kane*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He is such a beautiful pup. I just love those eyes.


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

he is a pretty pup


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Very handsome! I just love his coloring.


----------



## Texas_Sweetheart (Nov 29, 2010)

Very handsome lil guy! Love the coloring, one of my blue's has the same faint brindle markings.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I love me some Badger! Man he is really growing into a handsome little baby dogs, Christian! Loving him more and more every time I see him. Keep the pics coming please!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my word, look at how much he has grown already Christian, he is so very gorgeous, I love the pic of the two of you together and the one of him with his eyes closed, looks as if he is sun bathing. awww, great pics


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love seeing pictures of this handsome little man:roll:

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awwe, they grow so fast! He's getting so big, such a handsome boy, lol. Lily's the same way, all legs & tail - starting to grow into her ears, sorta. LoL


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ohhh man I hope u don't mind I saved some pics. I'm a huge fan!!


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

All I can really say is "Wow". lol. The close up of his face was breathtaking. Absolutely love it.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

That's my boy! Knock em' dead with ur good looks Buddy Buddy! *snickers*
My BADger! * snuggles him*


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lookin' soo handsome! Wait, 14 weeks and he's 17 inches tall??? holy crap! Where are you measuring him from?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> lookin' soo handsome! Wait, 14 weeks and he's 17 inches tall??? holy crap! Where are you measuring him from?


Lol I though the same


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Great looking dog man!  I was also curious as to where you're measuring him from for height?


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

oh, I am in love with this little guy!!!! His ears are super cute!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Perhaps I've misled you guys on Badger's height, IDK. I've measured, and remeasured his height, which is no easy task LOL! At the top of his shoulder blades/scapula he comes in at 16.5 to 17 inches. In addition, he will be 15 weeks old on thursday. I don't necessarily see it because he is such a long, athletic little cuss (with his long neck and athletic body, he'd probably have the makings for a champ in the pit, but we will never know) coupled with the fact that he's only 25 pounds with not much girth yet, so he's just a little sh*t to me Hell, to my kneecaps is 21-22 inches so he's a good 5 inches below that. So 16.5 inches doesn't seem that much. Now, if we are talking about the male adult film industry, then those measurements would've made Johnny Holmes blush LOL!! I really do think he is beautiful, and I appreciate all the compliments!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Leggy boy


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> Oh gosh, those ears. *heart flutters* One day soon he'll grow into them and you'll wonder where these days of big floppy ears and gangly legs went. *nudges Kane*


Thanks Caitlin, I think you're right, he will grow into his ears and legs! I've seen other pups by the same breeder do this, especially as his forehead broadens


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> He is such a beautiful pup. I just love those eyes.


Thanks Krystal baby! I too LOVE his eyes. I still think that they will turn a golden yellow, but for now they are greenish-gold, which is cool either way


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

aahhh, im in love.  i love his coloring.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awwww i love him, he is looking great


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

purple93lowrider - His prettiness thanks you, and I have an 06 Deluxe LIVE TO RIDE!!

Carriana - Thank you so much and his coloring is really something to behold, depending on the lighting, and his coat is so smooth, I can't get over it

Texas Sweetheart - Thanks, I have always liked brindles, just never had one...until now that is Nice of you to say

Lauren mama - I really value your opinion and thank you so much! I will continue to get pics of him for ya. Give K and B a hug from me and DON'T BE SUCH A STRANGER LOL!!

Tye Tye - Awww, I'm glad you like him and yes he loves the sun, the cold is a different story. As a matter of a fact, I'm not sure how to approach this winter work-out wise? I have a carpet mill, but he thinks it's a monster right now LOL!!! Thanks honey

Brandi - You got it girl, more pics in the future LOL!!! He really appreciates your compliments

Candra - Thank you ever so much for the kind words, and Badger's got nothing on your girl, Lily She's adorable!!!! BTW, I called Badger DUMBO the other night, and it didn't go over too well LOL!!

Mach0 - Save away my friend, Badger loves the attention! He also loves huge fans LOL! Thank you

Sarah - I love taking close-up pics of him, my camera...well, let's just say it has a few more scratches on it LOL!! Thanks for saying so

T'nisse - Oh yeah!!! Now you are giving him a big head with the good looks comments, and he LOVES it LOL!!! Hope you are healing girl. Thanks Pit bull Picasso

Dave - Badger will not stand for such compliments...he will sit for them LOL!! Please see my explanation on his height in next few threads


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Wingman said:


> Great looking dog man!  I was also curious as to where you're measuring him from for height?


Thanks W-man, it's funny because I just measured his rear end while he was eating and it was almost 18 inches. Probably not ideal confirmation right now between front and back, but he's just going thru that awkward stage, besides what do judges know LOL!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

aprilortego said:


> oh, I am in love with this little guy!!!! His ears are super cute!!!


Thanks April, I had a hard time saying "I love you " to Badger for awhile because I thought I was cheating on my two deceased pups, Cuda and Jack, but now I say it all the time. I have room in my heart for all of them, and more BTW, his ears were a package deal LOL!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

duckyp0o77 said:


> aahhh, im in love.  i love his coloring.


Awww, thanks, he loves you too, as long as you are willing to donate a little blood from those needle teeth of his LOL!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Awww, thanks, he loves you too, as long as you are willing to donate a little blood from those needle teeth of his LOL!!


lol i will totally donate NOW BRING HIM TO ME!!! i need some puppy lovins :hug:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Aireal said:


> awwww i love him, he is looking great


Thanks so much, yeah he is getting there! He has had some "knuckling" issues due to his growth, but his legs are much better, at least IMO You're too kind, but don't stop LOL!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Aireal said:


> lol i will totally donate NOW BRING HIM TO ME!!! i need some puppy lovins :hug:


LOL! I'll see if I can swing it! Jacksonville in January beats January in NE Indiana ha ha! Just give me Christmas time and then the bags will be packed He really does love human attention and has a good temperament, at least for now LOL!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He's looking good! I like him


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Leggy boy


He takes after his owner, I've got great legs LOL!! Couldn't resist


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sadie said:


> He's looking good! I like him


Thanks Tara, I was hoping you'd chime in and give him the thumbs-up You are one of the "bloodline babies" on here, so I'll have you know he's good to go in that area as well Much appreciated!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I would never not chime in on this little guy! I can't wait to see more of him


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> LOL! I'll see if I can swing it! Jacksonville in January beats January in NE Indiana ha ha! Just give me Christmas time and then the bags will be packed He really does love human attention and has a good temperament, at least for now LOL!!!


ok sweet, i will kick my roomate out now so you can have your own room to in  i will expect to see you and that pup!!! lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I would never not chime in on this little guy! I can't wait to see more of him


Music to my ears Tara, you can bet on seeing more of the Badgeman!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Aireal said:


> ok sweet, i will kick my roomate out now so you can have your own room to in  i will expect to see you and that pup!!! lol


Ha Ha, putting the snow shovel away and looking for my tanning lotion!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Saint Francis said:


> Awww, thanks, he loves you too, as long as you are willing to donate a little blood from those needle teeth of his LOL!!


i wasn't talking abo.. n/m LOL j/k I was totally thinking that in his 7th pic where his mouth is open like he's ready to knaw on a finger lolol


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

what a beautiful boy! I love his floppy ears! He is sure to catch the eyes of many!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww Christian, I can't wait to see him grow up, and I am not sure about working him out in the winter, as it does not get nearly as cold here as it does there, we do get freezing temps, but I don't work the dogs on those days, except a little springpole work for about 15 minutes. He is going to be a very handsome boy, matching the owner very nicely. And I am glad you have so much love to give, I know that Jack and Cuda are happy you are happy.   And how is that knuckling thing coming along, he seems much straighter than the first set of pics, lol. Does that make sense? Ahhh too early in the morning. Hugs


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Thanks April, I had a hard time saying "I love you " to Badger for awhile because I thought I was cheating on my two deceased pups, Cuda and Jack, but now I say it all the time. I have room in my heart for all of them, and more BTW, his ears were a package deal LOL!!!


I so know what you mean, I lost my min pin Toby (my heart and soul) at the end on 08' and we decided to get another one March of 09' and I creid for a week after I got Lil Man' becuase I felt like I was replacing Toby and he would not forgive me. LoL silly human emotions, I should know that no matter what I did I was god in Toby's eyes. Man I miss that little boy.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Saint Francis said:


> Ha Ha, putting the snow shovel away and looking for my tanning lotion!


Uh if you're going to go and see that girl, the IBC crew needs to meet you as well lmao


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Uh if you're going to go and see that girl, the IBC crew needs to meet you as well lmao


woot woot GP party!!! :woof::woof::woof:
alas i think he is joking and now i am sad because i would love to meet him and his puppy


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW he looks great I love his color so pretty! Keep up the good work he is turning out to be a handsome dog.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Awsome pup! Love his eyes!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks April, nothing silly about those human emotions! If you didn't experience those emotions then I would probably question your humanity

Thanks truepits92, I think they are one of me fav things about him

Lisa, I'm glad you got to look at these pics and I appreciate the confidence you have in me, you know that you have a part in this I'll will insert "awesome" for "pretty" though in talking about his color LOL!!!


----------

